# "Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical almanac"



## martin johns

Hi there everyone, First post on this forum 

Please does anybody have old copies of the "Olsen's fisherman's nautical almanac". The information that I need from them is the fishing vessel lists at the back of the books in order to add more detail to a fishing vessel database. Maybe someone could provide photocopies for which I prepared to pay. I am after the lists from older books, ideally anything from 1976 to 1990 but anything would be interesting. 

Also of interest would be pictures of boats from any of the Sussex ports i.e. Shoreham, Newhaven or Rye. 

Regards, Martin


----------



## billmaca

HI Martin I have a 1951/66/88/96 olsens If theres anything your looking for in any of them just give me a bell on the private message link and I'll do what I can ,


Slainte Billy'


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Olsens Almanacs*

Hi guys, thank you Martin for getting this forum going, so that those of us interested in Trawlers can converse without treading on "mainstream" toes. Billy, I would appreciate any info on "BM" registered vessels from the 50's thru to say the seventies, as I am trying to compile a Brixham database. May I publicly here thank Martin, and also members Rienk and Roland in Holland and Belgium for their considerable help thus far, also for the photos they have so kindly sent......it has been a tremendous help to me, Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Olsens*

Billy, thank you so much for that....you have identified 10 new vessels for me, in addition, I have been able to allocate numbers to 2 more vessels, a tremendous help, thank you for going to so much trouble, regards, Trev


----------



## myjan

hello martin,
i to am a new member, i have a old "olsens " for the year 1947, if it is any use to you,
regards
myjan


----------



## Clem

Hi everyone, I'm wondering what sort of information Olsens holds of fishing vessels?
I'm using copies of Lloyds registers as my main source but, they fall down because they don't record port registery numbers.

Regards

Clem


----------



## Peter4447

Trev
When I worked for the RNMDSF at Overgang, we had a copy of a book listing all current fishing vessels, with photographs and their numbers. Pretty sure it will still be there - why not pop in and have a word with Len.
Regards
Peter4447 (*))


----------



## grahamtowa

Olsens has the vessels listed by both name and port reg no, and includes info on where and when built, size of boat, callsign,owner, etc, although there are a lot of blanks in the info. The older Olsens list boats over 15 tons, and the newer ones list boats over 10 metres. Its a yearly publication.


----------



## wully farquhar

*olsens*

I was on the understanding that the Olsen's were stopped publishing a few years ago.Iwould say that they are collectors items now.Is it true that the Olsen's were not published through the war years (Thumb)


----------



## grahamtowa

may well be that it is no longer published, most recent one that i've seen is 2000. i suppose it's been superseded by Fishing News's "Fishing vessels of Britain and Ireland".
as regards the war years, when i was doing research in the Scottish Fisheries Museum, there were copies there from during WW2, but the lists of vessels and registrations were not included in those volumes.


----------



## billmaca

When you think that nearly every boat with a wheelhouse had one every year (at one time some of the salesmen, agents, etc used to hand them out to there own boats)you would think the place would be flooded with them , but instead there like hens teeth, and selling for over £20 on ebay ,I 'd love to have a look at what WK (Wick)boats are regestered on the 47 book , the oldest one I've seen was from 1934 it had small boats listed as well ,all the wee yole's/yawl's from all the tiny harbours around the coast 

Slainte Billy


----------



## grahamtowa

will 1948 do? only lists over 15 tons net, but there were about 40 WK boats.


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Olsens*

Guys, these hardly ever turn up on ebay.. When they do, the price is high.....am I out of order in suggesting we, at least, do not bid against each other ?? I for one, only want the info contained in them, I dont need more books clogging up my shelves !! What do you think ?? regards to all, and sincere thanks for all your contributions to the fishing vessel bit.......Trev


----------



## billmaca

Would It be an idea to put any info from the like of the Olsen's books,that we pass to each other on to the fishing vessels photo forum , photo copy's etc 


Slainte Billy


----------



## wully farquhar

*olsen's*

I thought a mannie ats retired lek yersel Billy woud mind on all that boaties!!!lol
Wully (Night)


----------



## Clem

Hi everyone. Does anyone have any info. on the Norwegian owned vessel Meloy, ex. LT122 Feasible until she was, sold post war to Norway.

Thanks

Clem


----------



## danube4

Hi Clem. Have you seen this'. Type: Ship Meloy in google.

Scroll down to Feasible now Meloy.

Barney.


----------



## Clem

Thanks Barney, I just searched for "Meloy" never thought to add "Ship" as well.

I'm still trying to identify her Norwegian owners.

Cheers

Clem


----------



## Gavin Gait

Think i've got 1982,1984,1986,1996 and the very last year 2000 when the printers went under. I've also got this years Fishing Vessels of UK & Ireland by David Linke ( altho this does have several factual errors that I have noticed ). I'm not at home just now ( won't be till monday at the earliest ) due to just getting home from hospital after an operation so if you need anything from my books please be patient with the patient lol

Davie


----------



## billmaca

If your useing Olsens's of a later date I've found that the newer the book the more mistake's, I'm listing the Brixham boats 1988 for some of the lads and have already found 9 cases where the numerical list does not tally whith the alphabetical list

Slainte Billy


----------



## grahamtowa

Just a thought.We all seem to have Olsens from different years. Would anyone be interested in the following.Scanning the fishing vessels list and putting it onto cd. Then anyone requiring a copy of that year could buy a copy of the cd for a reasonable price, say a fiver. It would be better than us bidding against each other and paying twenty odd quid for the occasional copy that does come up for sale on e-bay. It would also make many more years accesible to anyone requiring them. I know that I would happily pay a fiver for a cd of a year that i do not already have.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Not legal i'm afraid Graham. Even tho the printers that issued the Almanac has folded they still hold the copyright for a period of 75 years after the last produced copy. You would get into a LOT of trouble of the administrators if the company found out you were copying their lists onto a CD , you can't do it to give to anyone else either. All you can legally do is to scan it and put it onto CD for yourself , called acceptable use policy.

If you try to sell a copy , even for a quid , you could find yourself in serious trouble , the fines are normally not less than £2,500+ and you can be fined an unrestricted amount there is no upper limit its up to the beak in charge of the case i'm afraid.

Same rules apply to photographs , basically if you didn't take the photo you do NOT have any rights to reproduce it until the copyright owner has been dead for 75 years. You cannot legally scan and put online any photo from any publication , be it a book or a postcard , without the express written permission from the copyright holder.

I'd advise you not to follow up on this as if your caught doing it with this thread in existence it would be a cut and dried case in court and you would be heavily fined i'm afraid.

I did copyright law when I did my Freelance Photography coursework.

Davie


----------



## grahamtowa

well, that knocks that idea on the head! Thanks for clarifying the legality of it, Davie. I never thought about copyrights. We'll just have to keep posting on the site for boat info and rely on various members to look it up in the odd almanacs which are scattered amongst us. (Thumb)


----------



## martin johns

*Olsen's*

As far as I'm aware copyright law as Davie describes only applies if more than 15% of the publication is copied & only if it is then sold for commercial gain.

Firstly, the fishing boat lists constitute a small part of the book (much less than 15%) & secondly, nobody would gain commercially if the cost only covered the cost of the CD & postage.
I'll check the copyright laws next time i'm in the MBA library.
Great idea though Graham, I'd be up for it.
Martin.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Martin no i'm sorry but copyright law states that you can only copy a maximum of 15% of any publication for your own use ONLY.You cannot copy and pass on any material that you do not hold the copyright on. Its up to you but if you end up getting a knock on the door don't say ya wasn't warned lol.

Davie


----------



## Roger Griffiths

The best source I know for copies of Olsens from 1920 to 1996 (incomplete) is in the reference section at the Grimsby central library.
I have always found them very helpful when I have sent e-mail enquiries

trust this is of help
Roger


----------



## martin johns

Fair point Davie,
I suppose the phrase, "for your own use" somewhat rules it out.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

*Olsens Books*

Just a thought but is it possible for the members to all list the copies they have and we hold the list somewhere so that when a question is asked we know who could possibly have the correct book for the answer.

Is there anyone who could suggest a way around the copyright issue, as I for one collect olsens as and when ever I come across because if you cross reference them with Lloyds you can get a pretty accurate picture of the spec on the vessels


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Just one last point 

for clarification on copyright law have a look at the following link in warsailors.com

http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,34443,34443#msg-34443

we had similar discussions concerning what was copyright

hope this helps clarify


----------



## hulltrawler

*Look ups*

If you check on e bay and such at census information they offer to do look ups for a set amount.
This practise could be adopted for the olsens free of charge by the various people that hold them and are willing to do so. Much the same as e mailing the library and such places.
Hull Central Library holds copies from 1939 onwards incomplete. 

I hold copies in various guises of 1910 / 1915 / 1924/ 1949/ 1963 / 1971/ 1974 / 1982


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Thanks for that
I will give it a try

I have 1930,1947,1948,1949,1956,1965,1976 and 1983 in differing amounts of content, mostly photo copies or reproduced photo's

And just for the record none of which contribute to more than 10% of the overall books, there by not affecting the copyrights.


cheers

ps the Grimsby Library hold a complete set from early 1900's through to 1980's although the copies pre 1919 are on microfilm

the others are there and they are quite happy for anyone to photo upto 10%

My problem is getting to grimsby...LOL


----------



## GeoffOlsen

(Acknowledging the acceptable use clause...)

I have a copy of "The Fisherman's Practical Navigator" published in 1878 by OT. Olsen. He was my great great grandfather and described himself as "Compass adjuster, Nautical Instrument Maker, Flag Manufacturer, Chart & Nautical Bookseller and Publisher of the Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical Almanac"

I am also keen to obtain copies of any Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical Almanac's (and fantasize I could claim ownership of them as one of his decendants!! ha ha.) ...so clearly, I will have to bid on ebay just like everyone else and most likely simply watch them change hands!

My father has a copy of one from about 1968 here in Melbourne. 
Any info I can assist with, or other connections, linkages I can make, I would be delighted so please contact me.

Regards,
Geoff Olsen.
son of John Christian Olsen
son of Arent Oscar Olsen
son of Ole Theodore Olsen (OT. Olsen)


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Thanks for the info geoff

You will probably have quite a few enquireries form myself and others

Good to hear from you

Cheers


----------



## kev-anderson

hi i have almanacks from 1972 and 1981 if that is any good to you?
kev


----------



## GeoffOlsen

martin johns said:


> Hi there everyone, First post on this forum
> 
> Please does anybody have old copies of the "Olsen's fisherman's nautical almanac". ....Regards, Martin


Hi Martin - I have 'registered ship lists' from OT Olsen's "The Fisherman's Practical Navigator" published in 1878. 

I'm proud to say that my great great grandfather was O.T Olsen - "Compass adjuster, Nautical Instrument Maker, Flag Manufacturer, Chart & Nautical Bookseller and Publisher of the Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical Almanac""...as he described himself in the coverleaf of the above book. 

So if you're interested in some (very!) "old" listings from even before the very first Olsen's Almanac, just let me know. (Ready to send, I have .pdf images of the Table Of Contents as well as the ships registered in Grimsby!)

Cheers,
Geoff


----------



## Kerbtrawler

hulltrawler said:


> If you check on e bay and such at census information they offer to do look ups for a set amount.
> This practise could be adopted for the olsens free of charge by the various people that hold them and are willing to do so. Much the same as e mailing the library and such places.
> Hull Central Library holds copies from 1939 onwards incomplete.
> 
> I hold copies in various guises of 1910 / 1915 / 1924/ 1949/ 1963 / 1971/ 1974 / 1982


Hi Hulltrawler,
Is there any chance of having a look in the 1915 Olsens for the MFV ALICE we believe sunk on or around the 14th Aug 1917 but I am struggling to trace her.

All we have is the name and date of it going missing and are trying to tie it in with a U boat that claims to have sunk here near the Humber.

For more details have a look in the grimsby trawlers thread at Roger's posts

thanks for the help


----------



## GeoffOlsen

*Two Smacks registered as "Alice" in Grimsby!?*

(Copied also to the thread on "Grimsby Fishing Vessels") 

Re: tracing the vessel "Alice". 

This text is taken straight from "The Fisherman's Practical Navigator" published in 1878, by OT. Olsen - in the chapter "List of Smacks Registered at the Port Of Grimsby" (amongst 9 other ports). 

I am writing because interstingly, there are two(2) entries for ships named "Alice"!

Listing #1:
No. 83
Name. Alice 
Tonnage. 42
Fishing Capacity. Trawl
When Built. 1862
Owners Name & Address. J. Ward, do (ie.Grimsby)

Listing #2
No. 255
Name. Alice 
Tonnage. 18
Fishing Capacity. Whelk
When Built. 1869
Owners Name & Address. L. Smith, do (ie.Grimsby)

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## shoney

Hi lads good to know there is still people out in the areas around the coast keeping all the information alive all the best shoney


----------



## raf1387

Hi Martin,
I have the following Olsens - 1910-1920-1933-1939-1947-1949-1950-1951-1952-1953-1954-1956-1957-1958-1959-1960-1961-1962-1963-1964-1966-1967-1968-1969-1974-1976-1977-1980-1982-1983-1985-1986-1991-1993-1994-1996
if I can help in any way please let me know.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Hi Geoff,
Thanks for the information on the Alice but it looks like it could be the Alice Gertrude.

Cheers


----------



## brixhamrfc

can anyone with olsens identify BM 162.....mid sixties probably.....thank you, Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

not in 61 or 71. only have 65 on disc, and it doesnt have the pages listing vessels under port registrations, sorry. There must be someone out there with a mid-60s olsens??


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick

Theres no BM 162 in the 64 Olsen's,BM161 is the highest one in it.


----------



## martin johns

I have a '63 Olsens on the way. Should be here by the weekend hopefully so I will check for BM 162 then.


----------



## brixhamrfc

Thanks Martin. This vessel is frustrating me. It appears in 2 postcards I have of early 60's vintage. I have loaded pics of it in the gallery section,regards, Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc

Guys, also looking for a reg. number for CEREALIA, probably early sixties also......... another one I need a name for is BM 95, took part in 1974 Trawler Race, only time I saw it.....any help appreciated, regards to all, Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

BM95 Christiane Joelle, Terence Ekers + Alfred Jones, Paignton


----------



## martin johns

No mention of BM 162 in '63 Olsens Trev.


----------



## zxcvbnm

Any mention in Olsnes of ex Conwy boats like the "Silver Star", "Reynard II", "Kilravock" etc?


----------



## billmaca

I've got 1951/66/88/96,


Billy


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick

Theres a BS13 Reynard MYJW 9ton net 20 t gross 76hp built Fraserburgh 1958 owened by Thomas H Hershaw & Alec Randles Conway,Caerns and BS18 Kilravock GOHA 22t net 50 t gross 152hp built Macduff 1948 owners J.H.Williams & W.C.Davies,Caernarvon.Thats in the 1964 Olsen's.


----------



## zxcvbnm

Very interesting thanks


----------



## peppie

info wanted on a dutch built boat PIETER WILLEM sold to UK in 1969, no info in olsen 1978, so perhaps any info in early 70`s editions?


----------



## Steve Farrow

Could somebody with a 1963 Olsen's, please let me have the official builders number and radio call sign for the ATLANTIC DOLPHIN, LO 123
Regards
Steve


----------



## hulltrawler

Hi Steve - try the 64 which will be correct as at Aug 63 - as she is not in the 63 correct as at Aug 62 / she is neither in the 63 fishing vessel listings so persume she was included in latter part of 63 / 

chris.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick

Its Offiicial No.304491,Radio Call Sign GJJE in 1964 Olsen's.


----------



## brixhamrfc

Can anyone with Olsens from late 50's/early sixties identify fishing vessels NN271 and BE 54 please ? Thank you,Trev


----------



## martin johns

No sign of either boat in the '63 edition Trev.


----------



## Steve Farrow

Trev,
Olsen's 1950 Almanac has NN 271 as Billy & Cecil, 31 net tons, owned by Edward c. Pick & William Kelly, Brighton. No sign of BE 54 though!
Regards
Steve


----------



## brixhamrfc

Thank you Steve, that's one of them sorted ! I'm grateful to you, Trev


----------



## mickandfra

Hi Martin,

Think I have one from 1986 if any good.

I would have to tear the place apart but I think its still in the house.

If I find it you are welcome to it,

Mike Kiely

Limerick, Ireland


----------



## martin johns

Thanks very much Mike. I've sent you a PM with my address.


----------



## Mike Craine

Beaumaris boats.
1950 BS31 PENORVA; BS110 VIDA. 
1968 BS13 REYNARD II; BS18 KILRAVOCK; BS24 GLENMORE; BS66 GLENDALE; BS99 APT; BS604 HARLINGEN; BS617 FYDLYN BAY.
1974 BS11 ZIEREKZEE; BS18; BS19 JOHN DEE; BS22 SNOWDONIA; BS24; BS42 SILVER STAR; BS44 REYNARD; BS65 BOY NICK; BS66; BS71 ALBERTUS; BS78 GOLDEN DAWN; BS82 ADJRIAN J; BS85 NAOM UINSIONA; BS99; BS101 COWRIE BAY; BS117 CORNELIA; BS118 DEO GRATIAS; BS604 BS617.
There used to be quite a fleet of dual purpose boats fishing out of Conway.
They used to visit the IOM for scallops, whitefish and herring.


----------



## zxcvbnm

*Beaumaris boats*

Thanks for the information, managed to find a photo of the Fydlyn Bay on http://float-trawlers.lancashire.gov.uk


----------



## samhenderson

Hi Martin
I have all Olsen's Almanacs from 1971-2000 which was the last edition with the exception of 1977,1979 and 1983. I will look up any information you require. I also have a number of almanacs from Norway. Denmark,Faeroes,Sweden and 1 from South Africa.

Sam Henderson


----------



## martin johns

Many thanks Sam.


----------



## Mike Craine

Anyone got information on DUNDARG FR121 before 1950 and between 1957 and 1968? She may have been FR119 in her early days. Call sign GKTD. She was built in 1939 by Wilson Noble, Fraserburgh. So might have seen war service. Thanks. Mike


----------



## ally

Mike Craine said:


> Anyone got information on DUNDARG FR121 before 1950 and between 1957 and 1968? She may have been FR119 in her early days. Call sign GKTD. She was built in 1939 by Wilson Noble, Fraserburgh. So might have seen war service. Thanks. Mike


All 1950 Olsens has on her Mike is that she was 56 net ton and owners were J.R.Duthie. Aberdeen.


----------



## donald mckay

Mie 1957 Olsens has her exactly as Allys post re 1950 Olsens


----------



## Kerbtrawler

63' and 64' has her as FR 121 and owned by James R Duthie Rosehearty
47' has her owned by J R Duthie Aberdeen Same in 48'

There's a DUNDARG Drifter hired 1940-45 as a boom tender.
Its also ex RN Distance 96 GT Built 1919

Cheers


----------



## Seafordpete

If anyone wants a look up I have a 1918 Olsen in Newhaven Museum. Pete


----------



## samhenderson

hi Mike
Re Dundarg FR 121 she was 69.3 ftO/L 19 ft Br. 9ft Dep. 56.29 Gtons had a Kelvin 132 hp eng Built for W.Ritchie Fraserburgh She later became Dundarg PD 97 and was sold to England 1974 hope this helps a we bit.
Sam Henderson


----------



## jimmy grieve

*bck*



grahamtowa said:


> will 1948 do? only lists over 15 tons net, but there were about 40 WK boats.


i widna mind a look at buckie boats for 1948 as i was born in 47


----------



## angus macsween

*Pisces BF882/SY223*



raf1387 said:


> Hi Martin,
> Looking for info on Steam drifter owners etc Pisces BF882 and then SY223.
> BF reg in 1910 and SY in 1933.I have photos of what is left of her (Housing and boiler)
> Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Angus.
> 
> P.S. Pisces was run down by PD Drifter Jeannie Leask in Yarmouth in 1908.


----------



## davetodd

angus macsween said:


> raf1387 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Martin,
> Looking for info on Steam drifter owners etc Pisces BF882 and then SY223.
> BF reg in 1910 and SY in 1933.I have photos of what is left of her (Housing and boiler)
> Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Angus.
> 
> P.S. Pisces was run down by PD Drifter Jeannie Leask in Yarmouth in 1908.
> 
> 
> 
> Angus
> I have a 1934 copy of Olsen's which gives:-
> PISCES O.N.125825 SY223 Wood Construct. 20net tons 31 Hp built 1907 at YARMOUTH Owner J.Cunningham,Scalpay,Harris.
> Regards
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## angus macsween

*Pisces SY223*



davetodd said:


> angus macsween said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> Thanks for your prompt response.
> Cunninghams must have had her converted to a cargo ship round about 1934Pisces must have been owned prior to this by someone else from the Islands in the 1920's.
> 
> Angus
Click to expand...


----------



## aavh

According to Tarvitt. Built by Thomas Duncan & Son Garmouth Morayshire. 94grt, 33nt, 23hp 83.25ft. Ceased fishing in 1925.

Olsens 1911: Owned by Jas Anderson & Others Findochty.


----------



## angus macsween

*Pisces*



aavh said:


> Thanks.
> This is broadly the same except Net tonnage is given as 33 and Hp as 23 in 1934 Almanac.
> Angus,


----------



## Kerbtrawler

angus macsween said:


> raf1387 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Martin,
> Looking for info on Steam drifter owners etc Pisces BF882 and then SY223.
> BF reg in 1910 and SY in 1933.I have photos of what is left of her (Housing and boiler)
> Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Angus.
> 
> P.S. Pisces was run down by PD Drifter Jeannie Leask in Yarmouth in 1908.
> 
> 
> 
> In 1910 Pisces was owned by Jas Anderson and others Findochty
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## angus macsween

*Pisces*



Kerbtrawler said:


> angus macsween said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Steam drifters Pisces and Speedwell dragged their anchors in Loch Seaforth in 1920's and sank,both were salvaged by John Cunningham from Scalpay, Harris,
> Early 1920's Olsens Almanac may hold imformation who owned them at time of sinking.
> Was the Pisces still owned by James Anderson and others and re-registered in Stornoway? Who owned Speedwell?
> 
> Angus
Click to expand...


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Hi 
I only have olsens upto 1915/ half of 1916 at present but can tell you in 1915 Pisces was still owned by Jas Anderson

with regard to speedwell - which one 

in 1910 there were 5 

No 1 = Off No 113359 BF 713 Built 1901
No 2 = No Off Number CK 314 Built 1908
No 3 = Off No 110755 H 481 Built 1899
No 4 = Off No 29039 INS 2203 Built 1864
No 5 = Off No 114896 PD 491 Built 1903

Let me know 
Cheers


----------



## angus macsween

*Speedwell???*



Kerbtrawler said:


> Hi
> I only have olsens upto 1915/ half of 1916 at present but can tell you in 1915 Pisces was still owned by Jas Anderson
> 
> with regard to speedwell - which one
> 
> in 1910 there were 5
> 
> No 1 = Off No 113359 BF 713 Built 1901
> No 2 = No Off Number CK 314 Built 1908
> No 3 = Off No 110755 H 481 Built 1899
> No 4 = Off No 29039 INS 2203 Built 1864
> No 5 = Off No 114896 PD 491 Built 1903
> 
> Let me know
> Cheers


Information I have regarding Speedwell is sketchier than Pisces.
After being refloated in Loch Seaforth both were taken to Island of Scalpay.
Speedwell never sailed again.
I am led to believe both were owned by the same person(s) after transferring from previous registry to SY registration.
I think CK and H registered can be discounted.
Which Speedwell transferred to SY register???

Angus.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Unfortunately my records stop at 1916 and dont start again until 1947
But none of the speedwells changed upto 1916 to an SY reg


cheers(Sad)


----------



## angus macsween

*Speedwell*



Kerbtrawler said:


> Unfortunately my records stop at 1916 and dont start again until 1947
> But none of the speedwells changed upto 1916 to an SY reg
> 
> 
> cheers(Sad)



Thanks for time and information.(Cloud) 

Angus.


----------



## donald mckay

1927 Olsens PISCES O.N.125825 SY223 Wood Construct. 20net tons 31 Hp built 1907 at YARMOUTH Owner J.Cunningham,Scalpay,Harris
Speedwell SY319 46 Tonns owned by Murdo MacKenzie and others Bayble Isle of Lewis (not a lot of detail) Hope this helps Angus


----------



## angus macsween

*Speedwell*



donald mckay said:


> 1927 Olsens PISCES O.N.125825 SY223 Wood Construct. 20net tons 31 Hp built 1907 at YARMOUTH Owner J.Cunningham,Scalpay,Harris
> Speedwell SY319 46 Tonns owned by Murdo MacKenzie and others Bayble Isle of Lewis (not a lot of detail) Hope this helps Angus


Thanks,a lot more detail than I had.

Angus.


----------



## angus macsween

*Speedwell*

Angus.[/QUOTE] Further to my earlier post.
Speedwell I am looking for was 46 tons and registered SY319 in 1927.
BF registered Speedwell was wrecked on Welsh coast with the loss of 10 crew.
Angus


----------



## mattarosa

angus macsween said:


> Angus.


 Further to my earlier post.
Speedwell I am looking for was 46 tons and registered SY319 in 1927.
BF registered Speedwell was wrecked on Welsh coast with the loss of 10 crew.
Angus[/QUOTE]

Angus
In 1926. Olsen cites two motor trawlers with a nett tonnage of 46. These are 

Speedwell BF635 owner J Taylor, Findochty
Speedwell PD 428 owners R Buchan and A R Buchan, Peterhead

No SY319.

Hilary


----------



## donald mckay

In 1927 Olsens the BF635 Speedwell is still there .The PD one has gone Hilary as you say both 46 Tons but no other info
DM


----------



## donald mckay

Angus 
From Reids Steam Drifters Recalled Pisces SY223 built by Duncan of Garmouth off no 125825 in 1907 for T Anderson of Findochty BF882 94 GRT LOA 83.4 ft B 18.2 ft D 9.1 ft 18inch compound engine 31SHP by Hawthorn of Leith Sold in 1919 to D MacRae of Stornaway Declared a total loss in 1925 repaired and sold to J Cunningham of Scalpay and used as a herring carrier Sold for scrap 1936.... Speedwell Built of wood in 1901 off no 113359 by Morton of Leith(BF713) for Geo Reid of Portgordon and others 68 GRT LOA 77.80ft B 18.3ft D 8.5ft Engine was 15 inch compound engine by Morton of Leith 18 SHP Sold 1915 to D MacLeod , D MacRae of Stornoway and others Driven ashore and total loss 20/12/1924


----------



## angus macsween

*Piscses, Speedwell.*



donald mckay said:


> Angus
> From Reids Steam Drifters Recalled Pisces SY223 built by Duncan of Garmouth off no 125825 in 1907 for T Anderson of Findochty BF882 94 GRT LOA 83.4 ft B 18.2 ft D 9.1 ft 18inch compound engine 31SHP by Hawthorn of Leith Sold in 1919 to D MacRae of Stornaway Declared a total loss in 1925 repaired and sold to J Cunningham of Scalpay and used as a herring carrier Sold for scrap 1936.... Speedwell Built of wood in 1901 off no 113359 by Morton of Leith(BF713) for Geo Reid of Portgordon and others 68 GRT LOA 77.80ft B 18.3ft D 8.5ft Engine was 15 inch compound engine by Morton of Leith 18 SHP Sold 1915 to D MacLeod , D MacRae of Stornoway and others Driven ashore and total loss 20/12/1924


Many thanks for comprehensive information.
This has filled in the blank spaces.

Best Regards Angus.


----------



## donald mckay

No problem Angus It was a pleasure
DM


----------



## angus macsween

DM[/QUOTE]

Anyone have information of 5 Steam Drifters that broke adrift from Pier on Island of Scalpay in 1942,all 5 were driven ashore before they could raise steam.Tide was on the ebb.
Four were refloated and repaired they were Oberon east coast(I think)lewis SY reg I do not know the names of the other 2.
The fifth was the Headway which broke her back and was a total loss.Boiler can still be seen on a half tide.
Any info would be appreciated.

Angus.


----------



## Iain Gray

I have 1973 Id be happy to supply any info from it.


----------



## Rob Brodie

*help in research please*



raf1387 said:


> Hi Martin,
> I have the following Olsens - 1910-1920-1933-1939-1947-1949-1950-1951-1952-1953-1954-1956-1957-1958-1959-1960-1961-1962-1963-1964-1966-1967-1968-1969-1974-1976-1977-1980-1982-1983-1985-1986-1991-1993-1994-1996
> if I can help in any way please let me know.


How can I access versions ?

I'm researching the CN199 50's - early 70's and where she went ? what happened after

She was a campbeltown trawler Noble of fraserburgh built.

Any help in where to look would be appriatiated

Rob Brodie(Scribe)


----------



## mspenser

*Any details for the seine netters Optimistic & Avail*

The above two Banffshire fishing boats must be in Olsens

Almernac of 1957/58 any details on the above please 

would be much apprieciated. Optimistic was I think INS 185.

Kind Regards, Mike Spenser. Isle of Man.

(Email address removed as per site policy - please see the *guidelines* )


----------



## mattarosa

mspenser said:


> The above two Banffshire fishing boats must be in Olsens
> 
> Almernac of 1957/58 any details on the above please
> 
> would be much apprieciated. Optimistic was I think INS 185.
> 
> Kind Regards, Mike Spenser. Isle of Man.


 
Mike 
1958 Olsen has:

Optimistic, a motor trawler, INS315, Radio Call Sign GTXY, Wood, Net tonnage 42, Built 1948 Buckie, Owner G Wilson (Shipping) Ltd, Hamilton.

There are several trawlers called Avail, but I am hoping this is the one you are seeking. 

Avail, a motor trawler, BF52, Radio Call Sign MWYP, Net tonnage 17, no build details, owners James & John Wood, Banff.

Hilary


----------



## scorpio69

Does anyone know where I can buy any Olsen's fishermans nautical almanacs from the 1980's please.


----------



## Seafordpete

Has any one got an Olsens for the late 1930s? I am trying to find if there was either a St Judas or Gipsy, both would have been requisitioned by the Navy in WW2. 2 references in records of transfer from Felixstowe to Gipsy and from Swansea to St Judas. 
I have access to a 1918 copy if any one wants a look up. Cheers Pete


----------



## gil mayes

Pete
Neither in Olsen's 1938. Looking at MT65-467, Requisitioned vessels WW2, there is a GYPSY (ex Carlotta) owned by Essex Yacht Club, 261grt, described as a 'tender'. Requisitioned on 1.2.1941 employed on miscellaneous Naval duties and lost 10.5.1941. At the time of her loss she was serving as an accommodation ship at Tower Pier, London and was sunk during an air raid. No sign of a ST. JUDAS being requisitioned.
Gil.


----------



## birgir

Stately.

What has Olson on a longliner named Stately, which was moved to Iceland in 1923, and was registered as Icelandic in 1924.
Built of Oak in Scotland 1901, 64 brt, 110 hp double expansion engine.
Ship was deleted from registry in 1930.

Birgir Thorisson.


----------



## aavh

Birgir, 1903; O.N. 93019 registered PD 414, 18 net, 23 hp owners Alex Buchan & Others Peterhead.
1910: as above except owners W.H. Leask & others Peterhead
1917: As above except owners Richard Irvin & Sons ltd North Shields & others.
Built by Forbes & Birnie or Stephen & Forbes Peterhead same yard, 75g, 26n, later registered in Lowestoft LT 279 according to Jim Tarvit.
Mercantile List 1913: has 81ft x 18.7ft x 8.9ft 67g/18n 23 hp Richard Irvin & Sons Ltd (Thomas W.Irvin Peterhead manager)
Regards

Andy


----------



## gil mayes

Birgir. Just to add to Andy's comments. STATELY (93019) was registered at Lowestoft as (LT279) on 15.10.1918 having previously been registered at Peterhead as (PD414). There is a note of change of ownership (?) on 3.4.1919 and on 13.4.1920 she is noted 'no longer used for fishing', however she was re-registered as (LT279) on 7.9.1923. Finally on 10.10.1924 noted ' Sold to Icelandic subjects'.
Gil.


----------



## birgir

Thanks Andy and Gil.

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Seafordpete said:


> Has any one got an Olsens for the late 1930s? I am trying to find if there was either a St Judas or Gipsy, both would have been requisitioned by the Navy in WW2. 2 references in records of transfer from Felixstowe to Gipsy and from Swansea to St Judas.
> I have access to a 1918 copy if any one wants a look up. Cheers Pete


Pete,
There was no fishing vessel named ST JUDAS on the Swansea register 1939. There were no fishing vessels mentioned in the Felixstowe register. Nothing for GYPSY in the Harwich register.

Roger


----------



## peter green 95

martin johns said:


> Hi there everyone, First post on this forum
> 
> Please does anybody have old copies of the "Olsen's fisherman's nautical almanac". The information that I need from them is the fishing vessel lists at the back of the books in order to add more detail to a fishing vessel database. Maybe someone could provide photocopies for which I prepared to pay. I am after the lists from older books, ideally anything from 1976 to 1990 but anything would be interesting.
> 
> Also of interest would be pictures of boats from any of the Sussex ports i.e. Shoreham, Newhaven or Rye.
> 
> Regards, Martin


Hi Martin Have you got the any earlier almanac for me to ask for information on three grimsby ships between 1950 and early 70's.My e.mail address is [email protected]. Best regards Peter.


----------



## Steve Farrow

*Olsen's*



peter green 95 said:


> Hi Martin Have you got the any earlier almanac for me to ask for information on three grimsby ships between 1950 and early 70's.My e.mail address is [email protected]. Best regards Peter.


Hi Peter,

Which three Grimsby ships are you looking for?

Regards

Steve


----------



## peter green 95

*Grimsby Ships*



Steve Farrow said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Which three Grimsby ships are you looking for?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


Catherine Jean GY ???
DeAston GY ???
Floto GY ???

THINK YOU Steve All The Best ,


----------



## mattarosa

peter green 95 said:


> Catherine Jean GY ???
> DeAston GY ???
> Floto GY ???
> 
> THINK YOU Steve All The Best ,


Hi Peter
Steve will know a lot more about these trawlers than I do, but I was here catching up after my holiday and saw your request. The information below is from the 1953 edition of Olsen's. The info is in this order: Name, Official Number, Port Letters & Fishing Numbers, Steel, Iron or Wood, Nett Tonnage, Horse Power, When & Where Built, Owner's Name.

Kathrine Jean (motor) 164393 GY206 W 20 75 1935 Denmark
Frand Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby

De Aston (motor) 166663 GY497 W 21 120 1947 Barton-on-Humber Aston S.T. Co. Ltd, Grimsby

I couldn't find Floto.

I wondered whether Frand Fishing Company really existed or whether it is a misprint for Strand? I am sure someone will know.

Hilary


----------



## peter green 95

mattarosa said:


> Hi Peter
> Steve will know a lot more about these trawlers than I do, but I was here catching up after my holiday and saw your request. The information below is from the 1953 edition of Olsen's. The info is in this order: Name, Official Number, Port Letters & Fishing Numbers, Steel, Iron or Wood, Nett Tonnage, Horse Power, When & Where Built, Owner's Name.
> 
> Kathrine Jean (motor) 164393 GY206 W 20 75 1935 Denmark
> Frand Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby
> 
> De Aston (motor) 166663 GY497 W 21 120 1947 Barton-on-Humber Aston S.T. Co. Ltd, Grimsby
> 
> I couldn't find Floto.
> 
> I wondered whether Frand Fishing Company really existed or whether it is a misprint for Strand? I am sure someone will know.
> 
> Hilary


Just Got The Floto 1958 Olsen's GY 277 The New GY 277 Is The Kesteven Think's For All Your Help & All The Best Peter ,(Pint)


----------



## Douglas Paterson

angus macsween said:


> Thanks,a lot more detail than I had.
> 
> Angus.


The BF 635 Speedwell was a big Zulu built for the Blackhalls of Gardenstown to replace a big Fifie of the same name which was sold to Shetland. The Blackhalls replaced her with their first steam drifter Speedwell in 1908 and sold the Zulu to my great grandfather in Macduff. The Blackhalls steam drifter was sunk in a collision in 1910. My folk had the Zulu until they built a steam drifter..............in July 1914.three weeks before war broke out. The Zulu, Speedwell was sold I think initially to Cullen and then Findochty. I have always believed that she then went to Stornoway and was still going after the second war.
I'd be interested in any further info on her and on the one which is being quoted as lost with a crew of ten.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Queenie

I have a very large collection of Olsen's Almanacs which will shortly be going to an Auction. These date back to the 19th C. The auction will take place in either Grimsby or Louth, Lincolnshire.


----------



## Queenie

Queenie said:


> I have a very large collection of Olsen's Almanacs which will shortly be going to an Auction. These date back to the 19th C. The auction will take place in either Grimsby or Louth, Lincolnshire.


Also, I have donated a large collection of photographs and information about Grimsby Trawlers compiled by my late friend Tom Wood to the FHS. I am sure Louise Bowen at the Fishing Heritage Centre will be able to help anyone with further information about trawlers otherwise I may be able to add a few snippets myself !!


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Hi Queenie, I collect the olsens as well as the GY Trawler Photo's for my website 
could you send me or PM me the details of the auction
many thanks
Trevor
Deepseatrawlers.co.uk


----------

